# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vergroot hart

## Oranje11

Bij mijn vader is een 'vergroot hart' geconstateerd op een röntgen foto. Vervolgens is er bloedopname gedaan en daaruit is gebleken dat er weinig hormone zijn geconstateerd ( ik weet even niet de juiste benaming, maar positief). Eigenlijk 2 gebeurtenissen die elkaar tegen spreken. Als het aan de doktor ligt is er geen verder onderzoek nodig. Maar ik heb er geen fijn gevoel bij, want als je een vergroot hart hebt, dan is er een grote kans dat er hartziekte(spier) aanwezig is. Wachten tot de hart zijn functie verzwakt en hartfalen optreedt is ook niet slim lijkt mij? Wat denken jullie? Moet ik me nu wel zorgen maken en verdere onderzoek eisen naar de oorzaak van het vergroot hart? En is een vergroot hart te genezen of gaat dit alleen maar verslechteren tot er een hartfalen optreedt?

----------

